# New Hampshire laws/regulations pertaining to game on your land?



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't have any permits to hunt.
A lot of deer and wild turkeys love to run through my property.
I live in a rural area in Southern New Hampshire.

The turkeys are so dang stupid that my mutt (Black Lab/Weimaraner/Great Dane Mix 110 lb and about 6 feet tall when he stands on hind legs) catches them. But, he only wants to play, and anything that fights back scares the daylight out of him. The last turkey he caught, it screamed and he ran off crying tail between legs.

The deer are beautiful, I love my kids to see them, but frankly they can be such a nuisance, especially in the winter when the pickings are slimmer and I catch them eating my fruit trees, bushes and shrubbery.

I've tried to find out, but haven't had much luck. I also hate, hate, hate telephone conversations. No clue why. Hold please, isn't my thing.

But, does anyone know if it's legal for me to dispatch deer without a hunting license as long as they are on my property in NH if they are destroying my plants? Also, if I am able to, do I have to report? Am I allowed to eat them?? Or is it a "leave it" deal.

If my dog kills the turkeys on my property is there any way I'd get into trouble for it? I mean, he really isn't mean but he has killed a few chickens, never with the intent to harm them. He just thinks they are play toys, silly dog, and fatally injures them when he pins them - he's never bitten them. He's mostly smart enough to know that anything shorter than him = not a play toy, but birds are an entirely different thing according to him.


----------



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, by the way, I did get this off, in regards to my dog. But it says nothing about personal property and that makes it pretty vague to me.



> It shall be unlawful for the owner or custodian of any dog to permit such dog to run at large in territory inhabited by game birds or quadrupeds, or on lands where livestock is pastured, at any time of the year; provided that hares and rabbits may be hunted with dogs during the open season under the owner's control and supervision. Any organized club may hold a club licensed or sanctioned field trial on game which is otherwise protected. Said club shall secure permission from the owner of the land on which said trial is to be held, and shall notify the executive director of the fish and game department at least 2 weeks in advance of the date and place of the trial. Whoever violates the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a violation. Dogs which are guarding, working, or herding livestock, as defined in RSA 21:34-a, II(a)(4), shall be exempt from this section.


I mean. My dog, my yard? But yes, Turkeys are all over it. They are wild by the way.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Quick check of NH DNR doesn't show any nuisance deer permit system. Get a license. Season opens tomorrow, 11/13, and closes 12/8 in most units for antlered. Short seasons in some for any deer so you better hurry.

Martin


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Are you good with a bow?
Would you like to be?
They are very, very quiet.......
I see what you mean about finding their laws, very time consuming.

I can post the link for all of them, but the general answer to your question is "Yes", just make sure you know how to answer if you're ever asked.


http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/rsa/html/XVIII/207/207-26.htm


----------



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

Farmrbrown,

Thank you sooo much! I had gone over so many of those darn things I was losing hope for awhile there on finding anything. This was not in the same section I was looking for answers. I guess that explains why I never ran across it.

I am OK with a bow, but not amazing. My husband is far better though. I practice during the spring and summer. And if I had to take any down, that is exactly what I'd use - it is quiet, a cleaner kill and less deadly if it strays (since it cannot travel as far)! But as I take it NH requires an Archery permit, wonder if they would for this case, too.

Also, I suppose I will need to look into a depredation permit. But all I found was depredation permits pertaining to fowl for business owners.

But I did find this

"Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed to deprive any person of his right at any time to protect his property by the use of shotguns against the depredation of deer, but any person so killing them during the closed season shall immediately notify the fish and game commissioners to this effect under a penalty of one hundred dollars for failure to do so."

So I guess during hunting season I don't have to notify fish and gaming, afterwards, I would.

It also states that during deer hunting season in December, buckshots only. Again wonder how this affects it.

Anyhow, I truly appreciate the help. At least I am being pointed in the right direction now. Answers are getting easier to find! =)


----------

